# Bane-Welker Equipment, Eaton Ohio



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Has anyone had any dealings with Bane-Welker out of Eaton Ohio?


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

Never dealt with them. I'm about 2 1/2 to three hours northeast of them. You looking at they're magnums that they have?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

northern Ohio baler said:


> Never dealt with them. I'm about 2 1/2 to three hours northeast of them. You looking at they're magnums that they have?


Yep. Kind of far to find a tractor, but anything here in Wyoming is either warn out or way overpriced.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not in the area your looking at, but we dealt with a Bane-Welker dealer here in Northern Indiana when we bought our JD1990 CCS.

Didn't even take a check with us as was window shopping yet and they still gave us the manuals and electronics when we told em we'd take it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Chain store company, I think 10-12 dealerships in Indiana and Ohio. My only dealings, picked up combine parts from an Indiana store. They were fine, left the parts outside as I was coming thru after hours.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

The building and business location has been there a very long time going back to the JI Case days of the mid-1970's anyway is as far as my memory can go back due to my age but it was likely there before I was born too. It transitioned to a Case-IH dealership with that company merger so the Case line has always been their bread and butter. They also carried Kubota (lawn mowers, zero turns, and side by side utilities only - or in other words no compact tractors). Compact tractors were still Case IH up until whenever it changed to Bane-Welker and it seems Bane Welker has dropped Kubota altogether. Dealership name was formerly "Twin Valley Equipment" for decades up till recently.

Within last year or two the name changed from "Twin Valley Equipment" to "Bane Welker" so I would assume ownership changed? My guess is this is yet another single ownership dealership entity being gobbled up and turned into a chain ownership type store which has been happening for a while now.

Anyway, my only dealings with them were an occasional oil filters and fuel filters for my 1977 Kubota L285 diesel compact tractor (they would sell Kubota tractor parts even though they did not really push Kubota compact tractors) and an occasional gasket for my old 1948 Case DC tractor. All my dealings were all under the Twin Valley name. I have not bought anything there since the name changed to Bane-Welker.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like Bane-Welker bought Twin Valley equipment around January' ish of 2016

https://www.farm-equipment.com/articles/12368-bane-welker-equipment-announces-purchase-of-new-ohio-location

Only other thing I can add: This dealership location historically always seemed to have late model clean used equipment (even when it was Twin Valley Equipment). Or in other words no really old stuff or raggedy looking used up junk cluttering the place.

My piddle patch operation mandates that I use cheap stuff so the only way to get there for me is to use really old stuff or alternatively very ragged stuff if it is newer so I have just never shopped there as they do not keep that stuff around.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

So far my experience has been a positive one. I tried to haggle with them, but was not able to get much off on the price, was not even able to get 10%.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

CowboyRam said:


> So far my experience has been a positive one. I tried to haggle with them, but was not able to get much off on the price, was not even able to get 10%.


I thought you already bought a magnum? Or are you still in the process with this dealer?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

StxPecans said:


> I thought you already bought a magnum? Or are you still in the process with this dealer?


I bought the one from Bane Welker in Eaton. Just sharing my experience with them; I am just trying to get it shipped to Wyoming. I do have someone that is supposed to give me a call on monday. So far it has been good; who knows someone else at some point may be wanting to know about them. I wish I could have bought one local, but there is just nothing here.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> Chain store company, I think 10-12 dealerships in Indiana and Ohio. My only dealings, picked up combine parts from an Indiana store. They were fine, left the parts outside as I was coming thru after hours.


Yep BIL deals with them quite frequently on parts for his older JI Case tractors (well, he's down to just the 4890, the 2390 went down the road last winter and the 2290 a couple years before that, but he's still got a stable of the "old iron" Cases like 1070 on down). Mainly the Plymouth and Winimac stores in Indiana. They seem pretty good to deal with on parts anyway.

Course a lot depends on the actual store in question's manager(s) and salespeople(s)...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rankrank1 said:


> Looks like Bane-Welker bought Twin Valley equipment around January' ish of 2016
> 
> https://www.farm-equipment.com/articles/12368-bane-welker-equipment-announces-purchase-of-new-ohio-location
> 
> ...


LOL Another "junk row" shopper--- just like me LOL

Later! OL J R


----------

